# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Μπλε ringneck

## Kiriaki

Καλησπερα σας,τι κανετε?τελικα η γνωστη μου που ηταν να παρω το ringneck με κοροιδεψε!πηγα χτες το απογευμα σε ενα petshop και του ειπα οτι θελω να αγορασω ενα ringneck και μου προτεινε να παω με τον υπευθυνο σε δυο μερη που κανουν εισαγωγες τα πουλια πριν τα στειλουν στα petshop. Οποτε πηγα σημερα το πρωι να διαλεξω μονη μου οποιο θελω ειδα καποια αλλα δεν πηρα ακομα ηθελα πρωτα να τα δειτε εσεις και μετα να αποφασισω να το παρω!Μου ειπαν οτι ειναι μηνων δεν εχει χρονισει ακομα περιπου 6-7 μηνων και φοραει δαχτυλιδι απλα δεν μπορουσαμε να δουμε τι γραφει πανω!





http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/6638/i ... 121108.jpg


http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/4895/i ... 121108.jpg

----------


## vicky_ath

Κυριακη τα πουλακια ειναι πολυ ομορφα!Κ απ'οσο μπορω να διακρινω στις φωτο αρκετα περιποιημενα!Εσυ πως τα ειδες?Ηταν δραστηρια, λαμπερο φτερωμα κτλ?
Βεβαια εχω μια απορια...αν το πουλακι ειναι 6-7 μηνων οπως σου ειπαν, το δαχτυλιδι του θα γραφει 09(2009 δηλαδη), αλλα εσυ πως θα μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρη οτι γεννηθηκε τελος του 2009(δηλαδη γυρω στο Νοεμβριο) κ οχι στις αρχες του προηγουμενου ετους?Γιατι στην περιπτωση αυτη θα παρεις ενα πουλακι που μπορει να ειναι εως κ 1,5 χρονων....  ::   ::

----------


## Kiriaki

Λοιπον...αυτος ο μπλε μπροστα που ειναι στην φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ ομορφος και πολυ δραστηριος και φωναζε αρκετα(γκαριζε).Μαλλον αυτον λεω να παρω δεν ειδα πιο ωραιο κ δραστηριο.Το τφτερωμα του ηταν αρκετα λαμπερο αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι το φυλλο του και ποσο ειναι..Αν ηταν αρσενικος θα γκαριζε μονο η 8α κελαηδουσε κιολας?

----------


## petros

πολυ ομορφος κυριακη.....αλλα αν δν ειναι μηνων θα σου προτεινα να μην τον παρεις....γιατι οπως μου εχουν πει και αλλοι εναι δυσκολο να εξημεροθει αν ειναι χρονων..αλλα αυτο εξαρταται κιολας και απο το χαρακτηρα του πουλιου...  :winky:   :winky:

----------


## Kiriaki

Και εγω αυτο σκεφτομαι..δεν ξερω ποσο ειναι ακριβως τα ringneck οταν ειναι 6-7 μηνων σε μεγεθος αλλα εμενα προσωπικα μου φανηκε μεγαλος τωρα δεν ξερω ισως δεν ειναι και αν τον παρω δεν προκειται να το μαθω πιστευω!Εσεις τι πιστευετε?

----------


## ivi

kiriaki καλησπερα και απο μενα!! το πουλακι μια χαρα φαινεται μονο που δεν μου κανει και για πολυ μικρο!!! το ραμφος του ειναι πολυ σκουρο και αποσο διακρινω και ματια εχουν κιτρινο κυκλο γυρω γυρω!!!! ειναι ταισμενα στο χερι??? αν ναι τι τιμη σου ειπε?

----------


## ivi

κοιτα ενα μωρο ρινκνεκ πως ειναι!!!

----------


## vassilis29

Πανέμορφο πουλί, μου αρέσει παρα πολύ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω με την ηλικία του, δεν έχω γνώσεις στο είδος. Εμπειρικά πάντως, με το μάτι που λένε, ούτε εμένα μου φαίνεται πολύ μικρό, έχει μακριά ουρά, μεγάλο ράμφος κλπ. Πάντως είναι υπέροχο και όσο για την εξημέρωση αν τον αγαπάς και τον φροντίζεις κάποια στιγμή θα το καταλάβει και θα στο ανταποδώσει! Και εγώ θα ήθελα, αν γίνεται  να μάθω την τιμή που σου είπαν!  :: 

Αν θες ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το link, έχει κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για το είδος
http://parrotworld.forumotions.com/foru ... ic-t10.htm

----------


## Kiriaki

100 μου ειπαν με την προυποθεση οτι θα ειναι μηνων και αν ειναι χρονων μαλλον δεν θα το παρω αλλα το σκεφτομαι ακομα γιατι μαρεσει πολυ κ δεν μπορω να βρω κατι αλλο.δεν γνωριζω αν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι η οχι!το μονο αλλο που ειχε ηταν αλεξανδρινα 5 μηνων αλλα 300 ευρω και ειναι πολυ μεγαλα πουλια!

----------


## ivi

προσωπικη μου γνωμη kiriaki παρε ενα κοκατιλακι... θα εισαι και πιο σιγουρη και ειδικα αν ειναι μωρο θα δεθει με τη μια μαζι σου και μαλιστα παρα πολυ...! αυτο πιθανοτατα δεν θα καταλαβεις την ακριβη του ηλικια γιατι οπως ειπε και ι βικυ αν ειναι γεννημενο αρχες 2009??? θα παρεις ενα πουλακι ισως και πανω απο 1.5 χρονων!!! εγω ακριβως ετσι την πατησα με το ρινκνεκ...

----------


## Kiriaki

Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχω κολλησει τωρα με το ringneck κ οχι μονο εμφανισιακα αλλα και με τα βιντεο που εχω δει το πως κελαιδαει οι κινησεις που κανει!θα το ψαξω οσο μπορω για να βρω αυτο που θελω κ ελπιζω να βρω κατι!

----------


## ivi

ευχομαι να βρεις αυτο που ζητας και να παρεις ενα πουλακι που θα σε ικανοποιει και θα μπορεις να ικανοποιεις και εσυ τι αναγκες του!! ειναι το σημαντικοτερο!!ολα τα αλλα ερχονται στην πορεια!!
φιλικα!

----------


## copa

Πέρα από την ηλικία του ringneck, σημαντικό παράγοντα και τον κύριο λόγο παίζει ο χαρακτήρας του πουλιού. Η δικά μου παρόλο που την πήρα ενώ ήταν ήδη 4 χρονών, εξημερώθηκε πολύ εύκολα. Με εμπιστεύεται απόλυτα. έχω ακούσει και για άλλους που έχουν ringneck πιο μικρά και είναι αγρίμια. 
Το κάθε πουλί έχει τον χαρακτήρα του και θα πρέπει να τον σεβαστούμε. θα πρέπει να έχουμε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μας, ότι παρόλε παρ όλες τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειές που θα κάνουμε, είτε γιατί κάτι δεν κάναμε σωστά, είτε γιατί το πουλί έχει δύσκολο χαρακτήρα, μπορεί η εξημέρωση να μην φτάσει στα επίπεδα που εμείς θέλουμε. τότε τι κάνουμε;
Εμένα δεν ανοίγει το στόμα της όταν είμαστε παρέα, δεν κάνει τίποτα. θα γούσταρα να μιλάει και να λέει λέξεις, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.
το τι θέλουμε εμείς οκ το εκφράζουμε , το πουλί τι θέλει να μάθει έχει σημασία  :winky:  .
Αλλά αυτή είναι η μαγεία  :winky:  . Ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός που θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε άσχετα αν τελικά περιμέναμε τον παπαγάλο που θα τα κάνει όλα.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Σπυρος24

ringneck....αχ ερωταςςς!!!! :ΡΡ παντως εγω θα σου ελεγα να το σκεφτεις οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις....εγω εχω παει σε 50 πετσοπ μετρημενα να φανταστεις...και ακομα δεν βρηκα κατι που να με ικανοποιει εκτος απο εναν...

----------


## Kiriaki

Αυτο που λες ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια!Η κουκλα σου δεν βγαζει ουτε κραυγες?εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει και ο φοβος μου ειναι αν θα εξημερωθει κ αν θα μπορω να το εκπαιδευσω αλλα οπως ειπες αυτο εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου..γιατι αν το σκεφτουμε καλα και ενος χρονου αν ειναι δεν ειναι κ μεγαλο!

----------


## Kiriaki

εχεις παρει ringneck?οταν λες να το σκεφτω εσυ τι μου προτεινεις να κανω?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κυριακή δεν έχω εμπειρία από τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια αλλά  πιστεύω ότι αν δεν βρεις ταϊσμένο στο χέρι που μόλις έχει απογαλακτιστεί αλλά και να το ταΐσεις και εσύ για λίγο και να ξέρεις και τον εκτροφέα που θα ξέρει να σου πει για το χαρακτήρα του τότε ποτέ δεν θα είσαι σίγουρη για το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις.Τώρα η μετέπειτα ενασχόλησή σου είναι άλλο θέμα.Μην ξεγελιέσαι αν δεις ένα ήσυχο πουλάκι σε πετ σοπ γιατί εκεί που είναι όλα μαζί δεν έχουν αποκτήσει ακόμα κυριαρχία γιατί μοιράζονται τον ίδιο χώρο, όταν το πας στο σπίτι σου ίσως  θα δεις μια τελείως διαφορετική συμπεριφορά.

----------


## Kiriaki

Πιστευω ειναι πολυ δυσκολο για αυτο το ειδος πουλιου να βρεις ταισμενο στο χερι κ θελει παρα πολυ χρονο να το βρεις μονο αν εισαι πολυ τυχερος οντως αυτο θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο και θα προσπαθησω να κανω οσο μπορω υπομονη να βρω αυτο που θελω..Ναι το ιδιο πιστευω κ εγω οτι θα ειναι διαφορετικη η συμπεριφορα του!τον μονο εκτροφεα που ξερω ειναι αυτος στην ροδο δεν ξερω κανεναν αλλον!

----------


## copa

> Αυτο που λες ειναι μεγαλη αληθεια!Η κουκλα σου δεν βγαζει ουτε κραυγες?εμενα αυτο που με προβληματιζει και ο φοβος μου ειναι αν θα εξημερωθει κ αν θα μπορω να το εκπαιδευσω αλλα οπως ειπες αυτο εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του πουλιου..γιατι αν το σκεφτουμε καλα και ενος χρονου αν ειναι δεν ειναι κ μεγαλο!


Το πρωί ή όταν την βγάζω στο μπαλκόνι φωνάζει. Μουρμουρίζει όταν είναι μόνη της στο μπαλκόνι και ακούει και άλλα πουλιά. Όταν είμαστε παρέα είναι πολύ ήσυχη.
Που και που μουρμουρίζει πολύ διακριτικά, ίσα ίσα που ακούγεται.
Πάντως έχω πάθει πλάκα, είναι πολύ καλή αν σκεφτείς ότι την πήρα μεγάλη και τα ringneck είναι δύσκολα πουλιά από ότι λένε. 
Σχετικά με τον φόβο που λ'ες  πρέπει να τον αποβάλει. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου διασφαλίσει τον βαθμό εξημέρωσης σε κανένα είδος. 
Αν σου αρέσει μην ακούς κανένα, πάρτο.
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Kiriaki

Συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι σου σε ολα αυτα που λες..κ οντως λενε οτι ειναι δυσκολα κ συγχαρητηρια που τα καταφερες και την εξημερωσες ελπιζω να γινει κ σε μενα το ιδιο!αυριο θα σιγουρευτω και για την ηλικια του κ το πιο πι8ανον ειναι να το αγορασω!θα εχω νεοτερα αυριο!σας ευχαριστω ολους παρα πολυ!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κυριακή σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι το πουλάκι που θα πάρεις θα βρει μια μεγάλη αγκαλιά που θα το φροντίζει.  ::

----------


## Kiriaki

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!Θα το φροντιζω οσο μπορω περισσοτερο και δεν θα σταματησω να το κανω!  ::

----------


## Kiriaki

Καλησπερα σας σημερα το πρωι εφερε τον παπαγαλο στο πετσοπ και ειδαμε το δαχτυλιδι γραφει ενα 10 που προλαβα να δω εκτος απο την χρονολογια τι αλλο μπορει να εχει δεν προλαβα να δω γιατι εκανε σαν τρελος και τελικα τον πηρα. "fullyhappy"

----------


## Kiriaki

παντως τα ματια του ειναι καταμαυρα κ τα δαχτυλακια του ειναι ροζουλι οπως ειναι οταν ειναι μικρα!ειναι πανεμορφος εχω παθει πλακα μαζι του τον κοιταω και τον ξανακοιταω συνεχεια ομως.

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζησει!!!!Περιμενουμε να μας το συστησεις στην αναλογη ενοτητα με πολλες φωτογραφιες!!  ::   ::  
Τι εννοεις οτι εκανε σαν τρελος??Το 10 που λες ελπιζω να αναφερεται στη χρονολογια κ να μην ειναι μερος του κωδικου που υπαρχει στα δαχτυλιδια!Καποια στιγμη δες το καθαρα κ πες μας τι γραφει αναλυτικα για να καταλαβουμε!
Γενικως απο συμπεριφορα πως ειναι το πουλακι?Ειναι πολυ τρομαγμενο ακομα ή σε αφηνει να το πλησιασεις??

----------


## Kiriaki

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!γκαριζε και δαγκωσε και πηγαινε απο εδω και απο εκει!ναι μολις μπορεσω θα το δω!κοιτα πηγα και του εβαλα λιγο μηλο και γκαριζε παλι αλλα οταν πηγαινω σιγα σιγα κοντα του και του μιλαω κα8εται ουτε γκαριζει ουτε κουνιεται απλα κοιταει!στο μηλο πηγε και εφαγε λιγο!τον εχω στο δωματιο που ειμαι ολη την μερα και απο την ωρα που τον πηρα εκτος απο τωρα που κινειται μεσα στο κλουβι κοιτουσε εμενα συνεχεια!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τις πρώτες μέρες μην επιμένεις πολύ.Άστον να μάθει τους ήχους του σπιτιού σου ,να συνηθίσει το πρόγραμμά σου.Κάνε μόνο τα απαραίτητα και τίποτα άλλο.Καλορίζικος ο μικρός.Εύχομαι πολλά χρόνια να σου χαρίζει την παρεούλα του.

----------


## Kiriaki

σε ευχαριστω  "fullyhappy" !!οχι δεν θα επιμεινω γιατι εχω διαβαζει οτι στην αρχη ειναι καλυτερο να μην βαζεις καθολου το χερι μεσα μονο αν ειναι αναγκη ισχυει αυτο?Πιστευω τωρα στην αρχη το καλυτερο ειναι να του μιλαω και να ειμαι οσο περισσοτερο μαζι του!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ναι το καλυτερο ειναι να μην το πιεσεις καθολου!Στην αρχη μονο για τα απαραιτητα θα βαζεις τα χερια σου στο κλουβι!Για να συνηθισει την παρουσια σου...κ σιγα σιγα θα προχωρας, με αργα βηματα!
Απο την στιγμη που το πουλακι δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι, ειναι λογικο οτι δεν εχει συνηθισει την παρουσια του ανθρωπου τοσο κοντα του, ποσο μαλλον να το πιανουμε με τα χερια μας!Οποτε θα χρειαστει το χρονο του για να μαθει οτι εισαι καλη κ το αγαπας!!!  :winky:

----------


## Kiriaki

Εχεις δικιο οποτε αργα αργα και ολα θα γινουν!  :winky:  Εχω μια απορια για αρχη εχει μονο μια πατηθρα στο κεντρο αλλα δεν παταει καθολου πανω ολη την ωρα ειναι γατζωμενος στα καγκελα!μηπως ειναι περιεργο αυτο που δεν παταει στην πατηθρα?του εχω βαλει και μια σκαλιτσα απο εξω για να την μαθει γιατι μου ειπαν οτι καλο ειναι να ειναι πρωτα εξω και μετα να το βαλω μεσα το παιχνιδι!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Εχεις δικιο οποτε αργα αργα και ολα θα γινουν!  Εχω μια απορια για αρχη εχει μονο μια πατηθρα στο κεντρο αλλα δεν παταει καθολου πανω ολη την ωρα ειναι γατζωμενος στα καγκελα!μηπως ειναι περιεργο αυτο που δεν παταει στην πατηθρα?του εχω βαλει και μια σκαλιτσα απο εξω για να την μαθει γιατι μου ειπαν οτι καλο ειναι να ειναι πρωτα εξω και μετα να το βαλω μεσα το παιχνιδι!


Είναι φοβισμένο μην ανησυχείς.Βάλε και άλλη μια παράλληλα πιο χαμηλά να μπορεί να αλλάζει θέση.Στην πιο πάνω θα βρει το μέρος του για να κοιμάται.

----------


## Kiriaki

Α ωραια!!αυτο θα κανω και θα δω και αυριο!  ::

----------


## ivi

kiriaki να σου ζησει το πουλακι σου!! ειμαι σιγουρη πως βρηκε πολυ καλη μαμα!!! και με υπομονη και επιμονη θα τα καταφερεις σιγουρα!! ολα στην ωρα τους!! και παλι να σου ζησει το μωρακι σου!!
φιλικα!

----------


## Kiriaki

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα!

----------

